# Allgemeine Linux fragen



## Draxx (18. September 2005)

Moin Leute,

manche kennen mich ja schon   . 


Da ich meinen alten Rechner wieder angeschlossen habe (700MHZ, 768 MB SDRAM, 20 GB+40GB+2 GB (wechselrahmen) und ne gute alte ATI Rage 128 und ein keine ahnung mainbord)

wollte ich mir einen kleinen Webserver machen. Da ich ja in etlichen Threads schon vor Windows gewarnt worden bin und des weiteren eigentlich die Nase mit windows voll habe nehme ich mir jetzt mal Mandrake Linux 10.1. Da ich auch ein bisschen MySQL und PHP darauf lernen will wäre jetzt die entscheidenen Fragen:

Ist Mandrake dafür gut, also ist der Rechner kein schrott?

Welche Programme empfehlen sich dafür?
Ist die distri gut für einen  blutigen anfänger?

Desweitern habe ich mir mal ein Linux Anfänger Buch bestellt damit ich mal in die Materie reinkomme.


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. September 2005)

Von der Sache her, taugt jede Linux-Distri dazu als Entwicklungsserver zu fungieren oder als kleines aber feines System zum Surfen/Arbeiten. Wenn du statt gnome/kde einen kleinen Windowmanager verwendest, wie z. b. xfce oder ähnliches dürfte das auf einem 700 super laufen (hab auch nen kleinen 700er als Server laufen [debian]).

Theoretisch gibt es auch nur wenige Anwendungen, die den Rechner so intensiv ausreizen würden (audio/videobearbeitung, etc.).

Ich kann nur wünschen: Viel Spaß beim reinschnuppern!


----------



## Draxx (18. September 2005)

Welche oberfläche ist denn zu empfehlen?

Sie muss für mich komfortabel aber auch funktionell sein   .

Danke freue mich schon  ^^


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. September 2005)

Ich denke auf Deinem Rechner duerftest Du auch schon mit KDE arbeiten koennen.
Wohl nicht mit allen Spielereien, aber die braucht man eh nicht.
Ansonsten vielleicht Afterstep oder IceWM. Die sind beide recht klein und laufen ganz gut.
Ich nutz immer einen der beiden wenn ich grad KDE neu kompilier. 

Zur Distributionsfrage: Ich denke fuer einen Anfaenger ist Mandrake durchaus geeignet.
Dort wird einem auch recht viel abgenommen, aehnlich wie bei Suse, und man muss sich nicht so mit den Interna des Systems befassen. Trotzdem empfiehlt es sich sich auch damit zu beschaeftigen wie man das System ohne die distributionseigenen Tools konfiguriert.
Vielleicht will man ja mal auf was anderes, wie z.B. Slackware oder Debian umsteigen.


----------



## Draxx (18. September 2005)

Also ich bedanke mich recht herzlich für die Antworten und würde gerne noch mehr meinungen hören.

Ich will auch später mal debian nutzen aber erstmal klein anfangen


----------



## Dr Dau (18. September 2005)

Hallo!

Apache, PHP, MySQL usw. bringen (fast) alle Distribitionen ja schon von Haus aus mit. 
Von daher dürfte wohl eher der persönlich Eindruck entscheidend sein.
Da es aber ja ein Server sein soll, würde ich auf KDE/Gnome verzichten, verbraucht nur unnötig Ressorcen..... erst recht wenn man am Server eh kein Monitor dran hat.  

Als Server setze ich Eisfair ein, dieses hat eine textabsierte Oberfläche (drücke 1 hierfür, drücke 2 dafür..... usw.).
Die Hardwareanforderungen sind minimal
Obwohl als Minimum ein 486er mit 66Mhz und 16MB RAM angegeben werden, hat es in der Newsgroup jemand geschaft (mit ein wenig Bastellei), Eisfair auf einem 486 SX25 mit 8MB RAM zum laufen zu bekommen. 
Du dürftest mit deinem Rechner also genug Reserven übrig haben.  

Es wird nur eine Diskette (alternativ ein ca. 25MB grosses CD ISO) zum starten der Grundinstallation gebraucht.
Der Rest (nur dass was Du installieren willst) wird dann online runtergeladen.
Paketabhängigkeiten werden natürlich auch berücksichtigt.
Die gesamte Installation belegt bei mir ca. 150MB.
Ich würde es mir also zumindest mal ansehen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Draxx (19. September 2005)

Naja gut ein reiner Server soll es ja nicht werden.   Ich will meine kenntnisse in Linux c++ sowie php+msql erweitern und mit Linux das ganze lernen. 

Musste auf Fedore core 4 umsteigen da mandrake das update System nicht mehr läuft weil das ja jetzt mandriva heißt oder so.  

Installiere es morgen mal sehen was bei rauskommt.


----------



## monger (19. September 2005)

Fedora Core 4 unterstützt das, was reptiler erwähnt hat.
  Wenn du noch nicht allzuviel über Linux weißt, ist Fedora ein guter Mittelweg.
 Natürlich steigt man, so meine Erfahrungen, früher oder später auf Debian oder Slackware um. Mit dem Fedora-typischen yum Updater und Installer wirst du wahrscheinlich keine Probleme bekommen. Bei Fedora muss man allerdings etwas mehr mit Config-Dateien arbeiten. Stell dich schonmal drauf ein...


----------



## Draxx (19. September 2005)

Hmm atm mein mein netzwerk spacken. alles langsam und kann keine internet seiten aufrufen. was kann das sein? Und das ganze Netzwerk ist irgendwie total langsam. Die Programme brauche ewig teils  :suspekt: 

hilfe


----------



## Draxx (20. September 2005)

so da mein Buch eingetroffen ist habe ich mich entschieden Slackware zu benutzen.

1. es ist dabei 
2. Linux wird anhand dessen erklärt

ich denke das ich somit die meisten Sachen lernen kann eure Meinung bitte!


----------



## Dr Dau (20. September 2005)

Naja, Slackware kann man sich ja kostenlos runterladen..... wie die meisten anderen Distribitionen auch.
Viel wichtiger dürfte eher die Frage sein welche Themen das Buch behandelt.
Sicherlich werden zuerst die ersten Schritte erklärt, so nach dem Motto "wie installiere ich Slackware".
Aber wie geht es weiter?
Wird dort eher der Umgang mit der GUI erklärt oder wird dort auch näher auf die Shell eingegengen?!
Wenn dort nur auf ein paar Grundbefehle eingegangen wird, dürfte das Buch recht schnell uninteressant werden.


----------



## Draxx (20. September 2005)

Also es wird sehr auf die shell und eigentlich auf alles eingeganen hier ist der Amazonlink:

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/3898424812/028-6854062-5171739


----------

